# What will happen if i breed ?



## ambiaxD (Jun 15, 2011)

Okay, im not saying that i am but i have a 1yr old female gsd.If i breed her at that age are there any consequences ? Also Yes she is AKC. Please no rude comments.If its bad for her health then i just simply wont


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

It is like a 15yr old human having a baby only in a dog's case the mom might also eat the babies.

If you want to breed eventually there are a lot of great people to learn from here and info to get you started.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm not going to bash you, at least you came on here to ask without just doing it, but yes, it is extremely dangerous to breed a 1 year old puppy... she's just a puppy! Would a 12 year old (human) girl be ready to be pregnant and to nurse her baby? Of course not, she's just a child herself. It's really the same idea here.

As for being AKC, that really means nothing. It means your dog is purebred, but that's it. It says nothing about her temperament and health - both of which are genetic and will be passed on to her puppies.

Plus, it's a very real possibility your dog can die due to the pregnancy. Are you prepared for that?

And is there a reason you want to breed her?


----------



## ambiaxD (Jun 15, 2011)

oh, well whats the perfect age ? because i have another AKC gsd and she is four and the vet said shes to old to have puppys ?-.-


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

There is no perfect age. It depends on maturity (both mentally and physically) at the very least 2 yrs so that OFA tests can be done on hips and elbows.

Perhaps your vet was just being polite and doesn't think your dog should be bred


----------



## ambiaxD (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh i see... thanks ! sorry ihave one moree question ! what is the oldest age for a gsd to have puppies lol -.-sry


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

The perfect age is when the dog's hips and elbows have been OFA'd (minimum 2 years old). When the dog has been titled. When the perfect stud dog is found to complement the female and accomplish whatever goal you've set for the breeding.

Here's a good flow chart to follow:










When all of these are done... maybe, your dog is ready to be bred.

Why so eager to breed? Females can live a very fulfilling life without ever having a litter. Is there a reason behind this?


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

1 year is much too young to breed. And there are health concerns with breeding no matter what the age. There is the risk of the bitch dying, needing an expensive c section, not feeding the pups or caring for them, eating them, and so forth. The risks are minimized somewhat by experienced breeders who know the things to do. If you're interested in breeding in the future it would be in your best interest to find a breeder to mentor you. Someone to help you learn the genetics and read the pedigrees and determine what is a good match. Someone to guide you in training and titling your dogs. To call if something goes wrong and you have a question in the middle of the night. Someone to tell you what tests are needed to be run before breeding, and what the results of the tests mean. To learn all of these things on your own is a very lengthy undertaking. 

I would not ask a veterinarians advice on breeding. They know health, but there is so much more involved.


----------



## ambiaxD (Jun 15, 2011)

@lucky Dog im not eager to breed. I love gsd with all my heart. I grew up with them but never bred. Thats why im trying to get info. So nothing goes wrong IF i do. Also before i breed here of course im going to get her hips checked.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

What lines are your GSDs? Can you post their pedigrees? Does the breeder(s) you purchased them from have a website?

Even the most experienced breeders can have things go wrong. 

If you love the breed with all of your heart then be responsible.


----------



## ambiaxD (Jun 15, 2011)

Okay, i am being resonsible, her father is a police dog and my pup has all paper work.Why does everybody act like its a big deal. You guys tell me that if i breed her at 1 its like a HUMAN 12 or 15 yr old having a baby... no im not going to breed my pup untill she like 2 or 3(reaches maturity) I want to breed her so she knows how its like to be a mother and love how Almost every HUMAN does...


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

ambiaxD said:


> Also before i breed here of course im going to get her hips checked.


What about the rest of the flowchart I posted? Are you prepared to follow it through to the end before breeding?

There are plenty of very good breeders out there willing to and even more backyard breeders and puppy mills not willing to. 

If you can't follow it through, I say just enjoy your dogs as pets like 99.9% of the worlds population should do.



ambiaxD said:


> I want to breed her so she knows how its like to be a mother and love how Almost every HUMAN does...


There is absolutely no truth to this. Dogs do not need to breed to live a fulfilling life.


----------



## ambiaxD (Jun 15, 2011)

@ lucky

a dog dosnt have to be completly perfect have every paper to have puppys... thats straight up dumb..**** ima have to think twice when I MYSELf get pregnant.

how do you know that that they "do not need to breed to live a fulfilling life." 
welp.???


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

ambiaxD said:


> @ lucky
> 
> a dog dosnt have to be completly perfect have every paper to have puppys... thats straight up dumb..**** ima have to think twice when I MYSELf get pregnant.
> 
> ...


Physically, you're right. A puppy doesn't have to be completely perfect with every paper, title, health exam to have puppies. Does that make it ethically right to breed anyway? In my opinion, no way.

With the amount of dogs (both purebred and mixed) in shelters and rescues, yes, a dog should be pretty close to perfect to be bred, if you ask me. It should also be done by someone who knows what they're doing in case any problems pop up.

This means in terms of health, genetics, temperament, and conformation. If you breed anything less than you're no better than the rest of the worlds backyard breeders.

And how do I know that a dog doesn't have to bred to live a happy and fulfilled life? I've owned dogs (both male and female) my entire life and not one of them were ever bred or had puppies. Trust me, they lived very happy lives and I'm sure aren't up in heaven wondering why they never had the chance to have their own puppies.

Good luck and I hope you do the right thing.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

ambiaxD said:


> Okay, i am being resonsible, her father is a police dog and my pup has all paper work.*Why does everybody act like its a big deal*. You guys tell me that if i breed her at 1 its like a HUMAN 12 or 15 yr old having a baby... no im not going to breed my pup untill she like 2 or 3(reaches maturity) I want to breed her so she knows how its like to be a mother and love how Almost every HUMAN does...


Here are 2 big reasons why it is a big deal (watch them, don't say you know- watch them!)











How about struggling families with dogs who have bad temperaments thanks to irresponsible breeders
Aggression (the good, the bad & the ugly) - German Shepherd Dog Forums

How about expensive treatments for health issues thanks to irresponsible breeders
Health Issues - German Shepherd Dog Forums

Or adding to this problem
GSD Rescue Information - German Shepherd Dog Forums


If you don't understand what people are talking about in threads like these you are not ready to breed 
Bloodlines & Pedigrees - German Shepherd Dog Forums

So for now, spay these dogs you have. Read this section Thinking About Becoming A Breeder? - German Shepherd Dog Forums

And if you still want to become a breeder of this breed you claim to love you'll know how to get started.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

If you are going to breed do it RESPONSIBLY! If not do NOT breed at all.

Brandi posted some good videos and links on why you should NOT breed. I have 2 GSDs right now, male and female, both are fixed and are pretty darn happy. 

We all think our dogs are perfect, but the is NOT a reason to breed.

I said it once, I will say it again: If you are going to breed do it RESPONSIBLY!If not, do NOT breed at all.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

That video broke my heart. Why don't people get it?


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

ambiaxD said:


> Okay, i am being resonsible, her father is a police dog and my pup has all paper work.Why does everybody act like its a big deal. You guys tell me that if i breed her at 1 its like a HUMAN 12 or 15 yr old having a baby... no im not going to breed my pup untill she like 2 or 3(reaches maturity) I want to breed her so she knows how its like to be a mother and love how Almost every HUMAN does...


Ok I am sorry but why do people think they need to breed just so their dog know what its like to be a mommy??? You are giving your dog human emotions and it is not right. Why don't you breed because you want to improve the breed? Sorry if I seem rude but it drives me crazy that people breed for this reason! :crazy:


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

ambiaxD said:


> @ lucky
> 
> a dog dosnt have to be completly perfect have every paper to have puppys... thats straight up dumb..**** ima have to think twice when I MYSELf get pregnant.
> 
> ...


:headbang::headbang::headbang: Gaaaaa!!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

your reasoning to breed is not the reason to do so..you are aware that some mothers (dogs) eat their young? They can die from giving birth. Complications can be many and very very costly..

Look around on this board, and read read read,,and wait wait wait until your dog is mature, has passed health screenings at the BARE minimum.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

ambiaxD said:


> Okay, i am being resonsible, her father is a police dog and my pup has all paper work.Why does everybody act like its a big deal. You guys tell me that if i breed her at 1 its like a HUMAN 12 or 15 yr old having a baby... no im not going to breed my pup untill she like 2 or 3(reaches maturity) I want to breed her so she knows how its like to be a mother and love how Almost every HUMAN does...


I am a 35 year old woman who has never given birth or been a mother to a human child (by choice). I still know how to love and be nurturing. It's very sweet of you to think of your dog's feelings like that, but she can live a very happy and fulfilled life without bearing offspring. I know this because I myself life a very full and happy life.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Good_Karma said:


> I am a 35 year old woman who has never given birth or been a mother to a human child (by choice). I still know how to love and be nurturing. It's very sweet of you to think of your dog's feelings like that, but she can live a very happy and fulfilled life without bearing offspring. I know this because I myself life a very full and happy life.


I completely agree with this. 

No babies here and I dont want any, but I still love and nurture my pets.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

This past winter, my neighbor allowed her one year old female non-GSD to be bred by her male of the same breed. Nine weeks later, she called me and told me that she thought that the female was in labor. I told her to be prepared for an emergency Cesarean section during the night at the vet emergency clinic and she told me did not have money for this. This dog is a brachycephalic breed and requires a C-section for safe whelping.

When I called my neighbor on the following day, I found that the female had whelped three puppies naturally before having a breech puppy. My neighbor took the mother dog to a local vet during office hours and a C-section was done. Momma died and so did the three remaining puppies. My neighbor now had three orphaned newborn puppies and was frantic. I raced home and showed her how to tube-feed the three surviving puppies. Gave her all of the warnings about aspirating and told her that they needed to be fed every two hours around the clock. My neighbor is disabled, so at least she was home to do this.

At the end of eight weeks, the puppies have survived even with aspiration pneumonia in all three, spent time in the vet intensive care unit, had home nebulizer treatments daily and went back and forth to my vet for lots of care. I am out for the financial aspect of the entire eight weeks of food, care and support and my neighbor spent countless hours nursing the puppies. 

My neighbor bred two dogs because "she wanted to" and then suffered the results. Had I not done what I did, the litter would be dead. She is now getting the three female puppies spayed because she does not want to go through that again.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

ambiaxD said:


> I want to breed her so she knows how its like to be a mother and love how Almost every HUMAN does...


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

She will spontaneously combust and all AKC registered dogs will disappear and you'll wake up in a cold spot of your bed because your dog isn't there.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

ambiaxD said:


> I want to breed her so she knows how its like to be a mother and love how Almost every HUMAN does...


 I HATE THIS REASON, that is NO REASON!!


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

While we love our dogs and treat them like family members, dogs do NOT need to breed to feel complete. When not living with humans who are actively breeding them, wild dogs are obligate cooperative breeders. This means that only the dominate pair in the pack has puppies, while the entire pack cares for them. I certainly do not think that the rest of the females in the pack feel left out or incomplete because they could not have their own puppies.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm sure all of the women who are unable to carry a pregnancy or give birth feel great right about now...


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Lin said:


> I'm sure all of the women who are unable to carry a pregnancy or give birth feel great right about now...


Yeah, no kidding.


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

I have a question. Many people on this thread sited "health problems" with the bitch as a reason not to breed a dog at one year old. Exactly what problems are you referring to?

Also do you see a difference between a dog that is 12 months and one that's 23 months?


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

Freestep said:


>


my thoughts exactly


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Very thought provoking question, Fast.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It is. I am more concerned at the mental/emotional maturity of a bitch at 12 months. They are puppies. I have two 15 months old, and no way would I want them going through pregnancy, whelping, or raising puppies at this point. 

It is always a risk to have puppies. But at 12 months, a female may not even be fully grown, and generally not fully filled out. I would wonder what the physical demands of pregnancy might do to the demands of growth for the dam. At 23 months, the dam should be full grown, and pretty well filled out. (I think males tend to take a little longer 2.5 to 3 years to fully fill out in my opinion.) So I would definitely worry more about eclampsia and maybe other vitamin deficiencies. 

I think it is an awful thing to breed a baby so she can experience what a momma feels like -- I know that is putting human attributes on an a critter, but HE STARTED IT! 

I am a big softy, unable to push my girl in training because she is a puppy and I want her to be a puppy, to experience puppyhood to its fullest. There is no hurry. We can take it slow and get to know them and give them this opportunity to be a teenager. I know they do not have to get a job and move out. But there is a phase where puppies lose their mind and manners, become suspicious of other dogs and sometimes people, bother things they never did before and we go back and get them through it. And instead of that, this pup would be experiencing the joys of motherhood. 

What is wrong with this time next year for that? What is the hurry. 

Your four year old bitch may be too old for a first litter. At least it is hard to start them on having babies late like that, unless you were doing something special to preserve the uterine horns. She may be very fertile and get pregnant anyway. It is kind of like having your first baby between 35 and 42, maybe everything goes ok, maybe it doesn't happen.

With bitches it is a little different because every heat cycle whether the bitch is pregnant or not the uterine horns are bambarded with progeseterone throughout the cycle. This causes damage, and by four years old, well, there may be cysts and such, and it may not be the best conditions for the pups to connect. There are some reproductive specialists who believe you should breed back to back and have 2-4 litters and then spay the bitch. Instead of what is more common among better breeders to breed once a year and continue to breed once a year from age two to age six or seven. Some breed even later than that. 

Many breeders want to start them about 20 months of age. But not 12 months -- they are not fully grown yet. 

I think it makes sense to wait for the OFA certificates, and then try to breed the first time if all the rest pans out, by then you should not have any serious shifts in temperament, and perhaps other reasons to forget about breeding will be apparent by then.


----------

